# 20 below photography website and facebook



## 20belowphotography (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, just wanted to post my sites in here in case someone has a burning desire to check out my work.  You can view my portfolios on my website at 20belowphotography.com or come chat and become a fan on my facebook page.  Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 31, 2013)

You do some interesting landscape photos, I like the perspective you used in many of them, very cool.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a start; some thoughts for improvement:  Change the 'who is' image.  Yes, you have a cute dog, but I'm not hiring him/her to shoot.  People like to see a picture of the person they're potentially going to be paying a lot of money to.  A confident, casual portrait will be a big help (but, if you must use that image, LEVEL it - you're hardly likely to attract to much business if you don't even take the most basic post-processing steps with your own work.

Modify your template so that there's no horizontal scrolling and only minimal vertical scrolling required.  People are lazy; if it's not there in front of them, they're not likely to look too hard.  On that note, lose the 'enter' page.  It's one more annoying step.  Did I mention, people are lazy?  There's nothing that tells me how much you will charge to shoot a wedding, nor if you do other sorts of work...  a 'rates' page might be an idea if you are seriously accepting commissions.  As well, lose the g-mail address; nothing says "pro" like free-mail, and don't forget to include links to your social media 'sites!

You have some nice images, but the text of your 'site needs a MAJOR overhaul.  Quite frankly, it looks like it was drafted by a teenager on a smartphone; use capitol letters where they're needed, use proper punctuation, and spell-check everything.

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jun 23, 2013)

As a consumer the name of your company would really confuse me. When I hear 20belowphotography, I start thinking about really cold things. I'm expecting to see some awesome snowscapes, and maybe some polar bears (ok, maybe that last part is just me being a silly southerner with outrageous stereotypes). Anyway, I just think that there's a big difference between what you set up as an expectation and what you deliver.


----------

